# Prisma Puzzle Timer Remote (Android)



## joey (Jul 10, 2011)

I was bored so I wrote a remote for prisma puzzle timer!


----------



## danthecuber (Jul 10, 2011)

link to code plz


----------



## joey (Jul 10, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> link to code plz


I'll try get the code up tonight or tomorrow. Needs cleaning up first!


----------



## Walter Souza (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow! It looks really cool!

How did you do that? Did you implement a new timer trigger?

We could create a protocol (nothing fancy, a REST API over HTTP would do) for remote control. Besides controlling the timer, clients could also display session times, statistics, tips, etc..

I wish I had an Android phone now...


----------



## joey (Jul 11, 2011)

Walter Souza said:


> Wow! It looks really cool!
> 
> How did you do that? Did you implement a new timer trigger?
> 
> ...


Yep, all I added was a trigger timer. (also the menu options to the MainFrame) 
This one works over bluetooth, since I had a bluetooth USB thingy lying around and I wanted to try use it!

I'm not really sure how useful it is, and whether anyone actually wants to use it. It was more of a proof of concept! I was thinking of adding the ability to +2/dnf/delete times too. The only problem is that, I need to find somewhere else to put the bluetooth code, so that I can access all the other functions.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it possible to get this apk from somewhere? i really want the timer remote ^^


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm really busy at the moment, but hopefully in ~1month I'll have some time to fix it up. I'll have to persuade Walter to put my code in PPT too


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 28, 2012)

maybe it's a nice addition to JJtimer? (that's yours right?)


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2012)

It doesn't really go in jjTimer. Several people have asked though, so I will put it up asap!


----------

